# Confused about using FTP via Dreamweaver (MAMP involvement)



## markburgle (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello, I built my site in Dreamweaver and have use Apache within the MAMP package as my testing server. I have for the first time tried to connect to my remote server to actually put the site online. When I clicked the 'put files' button I got this error message:










This confused me because I thought I was uploading FROM the testing server TO the remote server. This message suggests I was trying to upload some older version of my site from somewhere unknown on my computer, TO the testing server (unless I read it wrong).

(I tried to find any instances on my computer of this older version of 'hassleprod.jpg' referred to in the error message - the only instance I could find was in a backup folder on my desktop, which is a location unknown to Dreamweaver).

My understanding of Apache and testing servers in general is sketchy at best. Below or screenshots of my Local Info and Remote Info configurations, which were done per step-by-step instructions from Dreamweaver/MAMP user guides. To anyone who can see the problem and help me understand all this stuff better, the heartiest of thanks.


----------



## markburgle (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll just mention also, that in Dreamweaver when I click "Preview this page", I get a message saying "Framesets cannot be previewed when the testing server is remote" - my testing server is local! Very strange


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

I requested one of our Apache specialists take a look at your thread and hopefully get you an answer soon.


----------



## markburgle (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your efforts mcorton and apologies for my delayed response, did anything come of this in the end?


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

They assumed your problem was solved as you hadn't posted in a whille. Go ahead and start a new thread.


----------

